# Does anyone know of a website...



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

...that will have diagrams of body parts and their names?  Mainly for bones, muscles, and nerves.  I used to know some of the names for things and where things were but I've forgotten a lot and sometimes feel clueless when a black belt in my class mentions a nerve or something.

Thanks!

Robyn


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.innerbody.com/htm/body.html


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you!  That looks like exactly what I was looking for.  I think so anyway.  I'll look more pictures when I haven't just eaten a big dinner.   Thank you!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

No problem.  Glad to help.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

Excellent! I bookmarked it for further reference.:asian:


----------

